

Entrepreneur's Toolkit - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2007/08/announcing-the-.html
I just created a page that lists services that every entrepreneur should know about.  It's called the 'Entrepreneur's Toolkit'...
======
chmac
In my view, it's a pretty useless list, it contains a total of 10 links, 4 of
which are NYC specific.

